# Canada/USA new fishing regulations for Detroit River/Lake Erie



## Jiggin Jay (Jul 15, 2013)

I have a question. I fish often with my uncle who is retired, we’ve been wanting to fish on the queens side but he says he’s not sure how the new regulations work with the border water stuff. He has a DUI from 1993, a few years ago he went to Casino in Windsor and was turned away at the entry point to Canada. They told him due to his DUI in 93’ in Arizona he isn’t welcome in Canada. 

So with the new regulations on the books, saying those fishing the DR and LE can also cross over and fish the queens side now without the call in procedure as long as you don’t anchor or dock, and of coarse buy a Canadian fishing license. So will my uncle be able to buy a license and fish Canada as long as we don’t anchor or dock? 

I have my Canadian fishing license and sport card and I don’t recall reading anywhere while purchasing where it states anything about American people with past mistakes on their records not being able to fish on the queens side of the DR and LE

Any help AND links would be great! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jiggin Jay (Jul 15, 2013)

Anybody?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Might want to post this on the St. Clair or Det/Erie fishing forums. Those guys are pretty good at all the rules and changes..


----------



## Jiggin Jay (Jul 15, 2013)

bobberbill said:


> Might want to post this on the St. Clair or Det/Erie fishing forums. Those guys are pretty good at all the rules and changes..


I did. Everyone seems to have opinions. Not facts. I’m calling the Ontario DNR tomorrow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm on the west side, so I don't know all the rules. I fish on occasion with a fam member that has one of those dui things. He avoids the 'line' like a bad case of the ***ts..


----------



## Jiggin Jay (Jul 15, 2013)

bobberbill said:


> I'm on the west side, so I don't know all the rules. I fish on occasion with a fam member that has one of those dui things. He avoids the 'line' like a bad case of the ***ts..


Haha! I know exactly what u mean. I’ll be out there with my uncle and he’ll lean over 200 times to look at my FF/gps to see how close we’re getting to the line. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Jiggin Jay said:


> ...I have my Canadian fishing license and sport card and I don’t recall reading anywhere while purchasing where it states anything about American people with past mistakes on their records not being able to fish on the queens side of the DR and LE...


Would guess is that this is an immigration and border crossing issue rather than a fishing license issue. The issuance of a valid Ontario license does not qualify an individual for unfettered access into Canada, IMO.


----------



## Jiggin Jay (Jul 15, 2013)

frenchriver1 said:


> Would guess is that this is an immigration and border crossing issue rather than a fishing license issue. The issuance of a valid Ontario license does not qualify an individual for unfettered access into Canada, IMO.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

